# Jeans with the white bits on the arse and thighs?



## garyc

I remember when people were wearing acid/snow washed denim at the end of the 80s/beginning of the 90s. I was never tempted. Thankfully people realised how cheap and crappy they looked and soon abandoned them.

Are you wearing bleached-in white stripe thigh'n'arse denim? Take a photo of yourself, then you can look back in 3 years and see what a fashion victim twat you looked.


----------



## phil

I expect they're handy if you're a compulsive masturbator and not very good at catching it. 
Maybe that's why people buy them....


----------



## Steve_Mc

1. White bits aren't (or shouldn't be) bleached. The denim is in fact sand-papered to give the faded look.

2. Have worn faded denim for over 3 years now, and am convinced that I don't look like a fashion victim twat. But then I would say that wouldn't I ;D

So gary, as a bit of a clothes facist (IIRC "long sleeves under t-shirt" and "backward baseball cap" rants), what do you say the man about town should be wearing this season ? 

Steve


----------



## coupe-sport

I like em... must be an age thing


----------



## r1

> Are you wearing bleached-in white stripe thigh'n'arse denim? Â Take a photo of yourself, then you can look back in 3 years and see what a fashion victim twat you looked.


As opposed to taking a picture of yourself and looking at it in three years and realisong that you weren't in fashion then!


----------



## garyc

> 1. White bits aren't (or shouldn't be) bleached. The denim is in fact sand-papered to give the faded look.
> 
> 2. Have worn faded denim for over 3 years now, and am convinced that I don't look like a fashion victim twat. But then I would say that wouldn't I Â ;D
> 
> So gary, as a bit of a clothes facist (IIRC "long sleeves under t-shirt" and "backward baseball cap" rants), what do you say the man about town should be wearing this season ? Â
> 
> Steve


Been wearing faded denim for 3 years? Â - how very avant garde of you. Â Â 

I used to be a trawlerman in the early 80s and we used to wear in and fade new Levis by tieing them to the nets and towing them around the South West Deeps for 7-10 days. Â Instant fade and worn look.

"This season I are mostly wearing hair shirts" 

Sand papered eh? Ha. Â Bet you'd have done snow washed and white sox/black trousers combos given half a chance...... 

fyi - i'd favour unfucked-around-with jeans from diesel (although they are a little FV) Levis or Gap - all loose fit not baggy and with the crutch in the right place. Â Buy two identical pairs at once Â and always wash them both at same time. Â By the time they are suitably faded with a proper aged patina, there is still some wear in them. Â Team these with plain fine cotten T shirts (V or round neck) from Hugo Boss in black, navy or charcoal (if necessary WORN UNDER LONG SLEEVES OR A SHIRT YOU KNOBS : :), some boots or my favourite greased doc martin 4 eyelet shoes with no stitching - Â and I can happily sit in the pub all day.....

And Â in three years I still won't look like a cock 

Oh, Absolutely no baseball caps (pointing in any direction) or 'Crossroads Benny child molester woolly bonnets' in town. Â

And hey kids, trainers are for training

Now don't let it be said that I don't give you good folk some decent flaming ammunition.......be off with you.

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc

> I like em... must be an age thing Â


Must be indeed - you stupid old git


----------



## paulb

> 'Crossroads Benny child molester woolly bonnets' in town.


Can I wear one in my VX220? It gets cold otherwise...


----------



## thorney

Every now and then you get a thread where there is some inspired piss taking. ;D

This isn't it....I'm off to find some less serious people ;D


----------



## garyc

> Can I wear one in my VX220? It gets cold otherwise...


Hmmmmm.......  I suppose it's that or a leather flying helmet......


----------



## saint

Gary - u must look a right nerd - Still wearing flannels and a jumper are we?


----------



## saint

Thats the whole point of Fashion - it changes - I'll give an example -

The Audi TT - 15-20 years ago we all would have gone WTF cars will never look like that...........have a wee think to yourself....


----------



## Love_iTT

Ever seen the film Quadraphenia? if you have then do you remember the scene where the twat was in the bath shrinking his Levis to fit himself - well I was doing exactly that back in 1965. The only difference was that when I took them off, I beat the living shit out of them with my mums rolling pin (this was to age them very quickly) - I can still see my mum and Dads faces now. It was the look of "What have we given birth to" look. But to be fair, to become a fully fledged Mod then this was a small price to pay. Once the Levis were dry it was on with the Ben Sherman and Levis, start the Lambretta LI150 up and off to Brighton with my mates, get a good kicking from some Rockers outside the Brighton Suite, back on our Lambo's and go back home. Great night out ;D

Graham


----------



## Steve_Mc

> fyi - i'd favour unfucked-around-with jeans from diesel (although they are a little FV) Levis or Gap - all loose fit not baggy and with the crutch in the right place. Â Buy two identical pairs at once Â and always wash them both at same time. Â By the time they are suitably faded with a proper aged patina, there is still some wear in them. Â Team these with plain fine cotten T shirts (V or round neck) from Hugo Boss in black, navy or charcoal (if necessary WORN UNDER LONG SLEEVES OR A SHIRT YOU KNOBS : :), some boots or my favourite greased doc martin 4 eyelet shoes with no stitching - Â and I can happily sit in the pub all day.....


Alan Partridge called - he's asked if you could send his wardrobe back.



> Sand papered eh? Ha. Bet you'd have done snow washed and white sox/black trousers combos given half a chance......


Abso-fucking-lutely. And if feeling totally racy, why not team the snow-wash strides with flourescent socks instead of white ones. Or a Global Hypercolour t-shirt.

Steve


----------



## saint

Oh - also - Diesel - Boss - hrm plain old fashion them lot - Whats wrong with M&S Gary? Tried on pair of Diesel jeans the other day there - faded yes - hipster yes - bang goes your plain "fashion"


----------



## Guest

;DSaddam wearing the latest jeans with a brown stain on the arse ;D Sort of a fashion statement !!!


----------



## saint

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## phil

> Thats the whole point of Fashion - it changes - I'll give an example -
> 
> The Audi TT - 15-20 years ago we all would have gone WTF cars will never look like that...........have a wee think to yourself....


Off topic, but I reckon the new Renaults look like cars were supposed to look in the future, in the past. Fucking stupid.


----------



## saint

lol


----------



## Dotti

I notice compats and the army looking stuff is in fashion again, is it safe to wear this knowing there is a war. *gets her gas mask and weapons out* ;D


----------



## Dotti

I notice compats and the army looking stuff is in fashion again, is it safe to wear this knowing there is a war. *gets her gas mask and weapons out* ;D


----------



## garyc

> Oh - also - Diesel - Boss - hrm plain old fashion them lot - Whats wrong with M&S Gary? Tried on pair of Diesel jeans the other day there - faded yes - hipster yes - bang goes your plain "fashion"


Skirt wearer


----------



## garyc

> Thats the whole point of Fashion - it changes - I'll give an example -
> 
> The Audi TT - 15-20 years ago we all would have gone WTF cars will never look like that...........have a wee think to yourself....


I think you mean mass fashion as dictated to you by major corporations rather than chosen or put together by yourself.

Style bypasses abound.


----------



## r1

> I think you mean mass fashion as dictated to you by major corporations rather than chosen or put together by yourself.
> 
> Style bypasses abound.


I was thinking about this last night actually Gary. Now I was around in the 70s but I was still in nappies so fashion for me then didn't really happen. However, if I was on the toen then I would want to look back at photos of me in a white flared 'Grease' style suit not sitting there in uniformly faded denim with a charcoal t-shirt on!! [smiley=elvis.gif]

Fashion SHOULD be something you look back on and laugh - thats half the fun of it I reckon
[smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## saint

> I think you mean mass fashion as dictated to you by major corporations rather than chosen or put together by yourself.


Oooop - still there you go - the guy that wear Hugo Boss & Diesel........very Hote Coture ;D


----------



## garyc

> Oooop - still there you go - the guy that wear Hugo Boss & Diesel........very Hote Coture Â ;D


I think you mean Haute Couture - that's high style in English (or was it TK Maxx)  

Anyway several of you FVs have mentioned M&S - a place which is OK for socks only.

So listen up: I am reliably informed that M&S do indeed sell aforementioned jeans with bleached arse and thighs for a very reasonable Â£19.99. Very middle class and can be spotted worn by Middle England types at a garden centre or mall near you.

Mainstream. Still feel cool?

You fashion icons you......


----------



## Lisa.

Funniest thread I've read for a while.

There's ony one colour for jeans and thats dark. The cut is either low slung and kick flared to be worn with high heeled boots with pointed toes, or loose fit with straight legs worn with squared toed flat leather shoes or campers. Either Levis or Diesel.

The faded look makes you look like you can't afford new jeans and wearing the same old shite for years because they are comfy is bullshit.
Old jeans are best kept for decorating in.

Women wear clothes that look good and make us feel good, comfort is not a factor untill you reach the age when you don't give a shit anymore.

Men have it easy, you look in the mirror and think you see Mel Gibson whatever shite you put on ;D.


----------



## jgoodman00

> There's ony one colour for jeans and thats dark, the cut is either low slung and kick flared to be worn with high heeled boots with pointed toes or loose fit with straight legs worn with squared toed flat leather shoes or campers. Either Levis or Diesel.


Eh?

Different language to the one I speak .

Always preferred shorts myself...


----------



## garyc

> Funniest thread I've read for a while.
> 
> There's ony one colour for jeans and thats dark, the cut is either low slung and kick flared to be worn with high heeled boots with pointed toes or loose fit with straight legs worn with squared toed flat leather shoes or campers. Either Levis or Diesel.
> 
> The faded look makes you look like you can't afford new jeans and wearing the same old shite for years because they are comfy is bullshit.
> Old jeans are best kept for decorating in.
> 
> Women wear clothes that look good and make us feel good, comfort is not a factor untill you reach the age when you don't give a shit anymore.
> 
> Men have it easy, you look in the mirror and think you see Mel Gibson whatever shite you put on ;D.


I thought Campers were for poofs ? 

My tease was aimed at the blokes, but for any women out there..........pay attention

DO NOT WEAR HIPSTERS UNLESS YOUR MIDRIFT IS IN GOOD TONE AND YOUR ARSE DO NOT RESEMBLE THAT OF A NEW RENAULT MEGANE.   

It looks utterly foul as does that de rigeur pierced naval you doubtless accompany it with that your bitchy thin friend told you looked good. Sucker.

PS Any men wearing hipsters are probably wearing Campers too. OOOOOh chase me etc.......


----------



## saint

> Men have it easy, you look in the mirror and think you see Mel Gibson whatever shite you put on


Do I have to get down on my knees for that look


----------



## garyc

> Do I have to get down on my knees for that look


LOL...........kneel and slope your shoulders downwards too


----------



## Lisa.

> I thought Campers were for poofs ? Â
> 
> My tease was aimed at the blokes, but for any women out there..........pay attention
> 
> DO NOT WEAR HIPSTERS UNLESS YOUR MIDRIFT IS IN GOOD TONE AND Â YOUR ARSE DO NOT RESEMBLE THAT OF A NEW RENAULT MEGANE.
> 
> It looks utterly foul as does that de rigeur pierced naval you doubtless accompany it with that your bitchy thin friend told you looked good. Â Sucker.
> 
> PS Any men wearing hipsters are probably wearing Campers too. Â OOOOOh chase me etc.......


I am a poof, but I don't wear campers, just couldn't think of another description of the style.

My tummy is flat and fine for low-slung and defo no piercings but I think I may have a jo-lo thing going on in the arse department! Â ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc

> So listen up: Â I am reliably informed that M&S do indeed sell aforementioned jeans with bleached arse and thighs for a very reasonable Â£19.99. Â Very middle class and can be spotted worn by Middle England types at a garden centre or mall near you. Â
> 
> Mainstream. Â Still feel cool?
> 
> You fashion icons you......


In fairness gary, the day I take fashion tips from a guy who lives in the sticks, enjoys sailing and works in IT is the day Satan ice-skates to work  ;D

So listen up: faded vintage-look denim with retro t-shirt and shell-toed adidas = day wear. Same jeans with black shirt and chunky brogues = evening wear.



> Funniest thread I've read for a while.


I wonder if any newbie to the forum might actually think any of us are bring serious?

Steve

PS have asked Jae for a new forum on the site. Garyc's "What not to wear" Clothes Forum


----------



## garyc

> In fairness gary, the day I take fashion tips from a guy who lives in the sticks, enjoys sailing and works in IT is the day Satan ice-skates to work Â  ;D
> 
> So listen up: faded vintage-look denim with retro t-shirt and shell-toed adidas = day wear. Same jeans with black shirt and chunky brogues = evening wear.
> 
> I wonder if any newbie to the forum might actually think any of us are bring serious?
> 
> Steve
> 
> PS have asked Jae for a new forum on the site. Garyc's "What not to wear" Clothes Forum Â


Satan borrowed my Palmer snowboard...he skates too. [smiley=devil.gif]

And yeah on your choice of duds:- some of the gay scene fashions are OK n'est pas     

btw BHS do a lovely line in cargo pants for all you Combat afficionados. Look lovely in Argos and Iceland, especially when teamed with a lovely fleece for that 'outdoorsy look'. 

I think I've probably worn this thread thin ( bit like sand papering Steve's jeans) - but I do like to see who responds - none too seriously I am pleased to say. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

P.S. Brogues = public schoolboy?


----------



## saint

> P.S. Brogues = public schoolboy?


Too damn right - esp with "segs" but they were crap for sliding on the ice with.... :-[


----------



## Steve_Mc

> P.S. Â Brogues = public schoolboy?


No such thing in N. Ireland, but I'm guessing it's an insult 

On a separate note, why do so many fat people wear tracksuits and/or trainers?

Steve


----------



## head_ed

> So listen up: faded vintage-look denim with retro t-shirt and shell-toed adidas = day wear. Same jeans with black shirt and chunky brogues = evening wear.


You dirty bugger, you wear the *same jeans* in the evening to go out in.........I bet you leave your boxers on the light bulb to dry out at night as well so that you can wear them tomorrow don't you! ;D   ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc

> I bet you leave your boxers on the light bulb to dry out at night as well so that you can wear them tomorrow don't you! ;D   ;D


Either that or give them a quick spray of deodorant in the morning to take the edge off the smell of them  (any man who denies ever doing this to an item of clothing is a liar)


----------



## garyc

> You dirty bugger, you wear the *same jeans* in the evening to go out in.........I bet you leave your boxers on the light bulb to dry out at night as well so that you can wear them tomorrow don't you! ;D   ;D


I've got our Steve down as a commando man


----------



## vagman

Can anyone tell me if it is still ok to wear a Tazmanian Devil comedy tie or trainers??/shoes with those velcro (sp) thingys. 8)


----------



## saint

> shoes with those velcro (sp) thingys


Those are ok - Garycs' favourite Diesel have a couple of shoes out like that atm. Re the ties I prefer Mickey Mouse & Pluto ones myself


----------



## garyc

> Can anyone tell me if it is still ok to wear a Tazmanian Devil comedy tie or trainers??/shoes with those velcro (sp) thingys. 8)


I don't think it ever was OK..........unless you like the Colin Hunt/Trendy Dad look.


----------



## garyc

> Those are ok - Garycs' favourite Diesel have a couple of shoes out like that atm. Re the ties I prefer Mickey Mouse & Pluto ones myself


Yes indeedy 

I have to say though that comedy ties have a place in the 101 style forum that SteveMc is setting up for me.

Along with low crutch jeans
..excessive pockets
...blue and red nylon sports tope with 2 or 3 white strips on sleeves
..the umbro brand 
...and ellesse.
...polo shirts worn with collar turned up
...ditto rugger shirts
....socks and sandals
....inappropriate use of beach wear in an urban situation.
....inappropriate use of urban wear by the sea
...barbour jackets
..corduroy
..men in cardies/tank tops
....overly chunky knit wear
Robbie Williams

gonna be a long forum


----------



## coupe-sport

> Robbie Williams


Is that some sort of fragrance...


----------



## head_ed

yes, it's eau de 'I used to be in a boy band, then left and became quite good, but then went so far up my own arse I nearly came out the other end, I think my record company is realising that my time is drawing near but they are sweating 'cos they paid me 80 million quid to make lots of albums that aren't going to sell anywhere near as well as my first few' :


----------



## vernan

Gary

don't forget:
anoraks (esp by Peter Storm)
rucksacks (going camping? No - you're going to freakin' work)
Birkenstocks
ANY form of sportswear worn when not going to the gym, particularly "manager's" coats and trackie bottoms
baseball hats
any other type of hats


----------



## M44RT L

Funny thing is forum peeps. Many of the designer brands such as Paul Smith, Vesacchi, (ck sp) Hugo Boss etc are made in the same factory, using the same sewing machinists/machinery as George, Milletts, Matalan brands. Factories like those in Lithuania, Sri Lanka and Turkey.

All cost the same to manufacture/transport, but due to our oneupmanship, 'got to have the best' attitudes, we prefer to be seen in the brands which are best marketed to us. Which costs money to do, which is why they are more expensive.

Reaches for Armani coat... ;D


----------



## vernan

> Funny thing is forum peeps. Many of the designer brands such as Paul Smith, Vesacchi, (ck sp) Hugo Boss etc are made in the same factory, using the same sewing machinists/machinery as George, Milletts, Matalan brands. Factories like those in Lithuania, Sri Lanka and Turkey.


Peter Storm?


----------



## M44RT L

Dunno specifics Vernan just quoting examples.


----------



## garyc

> Peter Storm?


Sweden - I do believe. 

Couldn't agre more on hats - shoulde activity linked - skiing, boating, baseball (!!!!!!) and never worn indoors. I will allow slap head types to get away with one in a convertible.


----------



## garyc

> yes, it's eau de 'I used to be in a boy band, then left and became quite good, but then went so far up my own arse I nearly came out the other end, I think my record company is realising that my time is drawing near but they are sweating 'cos they paid me 80 million quid to make lots of albums that aren't going to sell anywhere near as well as my first few' Â :


Talkin' my language


----------



## head_ed

> Couldn't agre more on hats - shoulde activity linked - skiing, boating, baseball (!!!!!!) and never worn Â indoors. Â I will allow slap head types to get away with one in Â a convertible.


Hmmmm we have a knob head at work who never removes his baseball hat or shades! I'd poke the fecker in the eye if he didn't have his shades on Â  

And don't get me started on blokes wearing those knitted tea cosy things a la 'junior Inglasiarse'....feck off with your woolly hats you look like a twat! :-X

EVEN WORSE...has anyone else noticed this sun visor thing. It seems to appear on the heads of male & female 'Kappa Slapper' variety. Feck off it's raining you look like an even bigger twat than the guy in the woolly hat! And you're fat and wearing a pink velour tracksuit. Purrleeease! They weren't cool in the 70's they're not cool now!    ???

Phew, I feel better now! 
PJ


----------



## newcasTTle

> And don't get me started on blokes wearing those knitted tea cosy things a la 'junior Inglasiarse'....feck off with your woolly hats you look like a twat! :-X


surely you don't include badly drawn boy - in fact he started it before the latin wanker jumped on the band wagon... but then how does 'junior Inglasiarse' get all the women if it isn't his headgear?


----------



## head_ed

> surely you don't include badly drawn boy - in fact he started it before the latin wanker jumped on the band wagon... but then how does 'junior Inglasiarse' get all the women if it isn't his headgear?


Badly Drawn Boy looks like the great unwashed! And 'junior Inglasiarse' is just a minger (Sorry Lisa). But rumour has it, whilst he might be swamped by offers he is indeed a virgin - apparently he didn't want to follow in his father footsteps! You can't blame him for that!  ;D
PJ


----------



## newcasTTle

but his dad got off with sade didn't he? ... moment as i hear "diddly dee" harp music, room dims into soft focus as i remember falling madly for sade 20 years ago.... ahem :-[ ... anyway his dad did alright i reckon - for an equally talentless latin wanker! ;D ... heard badly drawn boy had his hat stolen so maybe... but no, surely not ???


----------



## garyc

> surely you don't include badly drawn boy - in fact he started it before the latin wanker jumped on the band wagon... but then how does 'junior Inglasiarse' get all the women if it isn't his headgear?


It's Benny from Crossroads who was the inspiration. :


----------



## racer

What about fat 16 stone mummy's boys with tea cosy hats and Craig David beards. Twats. 

Oh that felt good. ;D


----------



## kce821tt

Ain't been bothered to read the whole thread, but what I know is fashion is fashion.
Born in 1970, I was forced to wear flares and I fucking hated them, been through drainpipes, stripes, waffles, cords, baggie stylie, shell suits, tank tops, Gallini, Georgio.
...And what was the last pair of trousers I bought - boot cut (effectively flares) which I swore I would never wear again.
What goes around comes around. Generation X, 80's throwback, whatever - charts are full of 80's remixes ATM.
Now where are those waffles & tank-tops! (& how to lose 8in off the waist?)


----------



## garyc

> Ain't been bothered to read the whole thread, but what I know is fashion is fashion.
> Born in 1970, I was forced to wear flares and I fucking hated them, been through drainpipes, stripes, waffles, cords, baggie stylie, shell suits, tank tops, Gallini, Georgio.
> ...And what was the last pair of trousers I bought - boot cut (effectively flares) which I swore I would never wear again.
> What goes around comes around. Generation X, 80's throwback, whatever - charts are full of 80's remixes ATM.
> Now where are those waffles & tank-tops! (& how to lose 8in off the waist?)


SHELL SUITS? SEETHE. RANT. RAVE. BOIL> FUME. etc. [smiley=bomb.gif] 

They looked cnutish when they were in fashion - although they were never truely 'in fashion' since middle-aged couples wore them at B&Q and they therefore occupied the position currently occupied by fleeces and cargo pants - that is comfy mum'n'dad wear.

Just 'cos it comes around or is indeed there in the first place, does not make it acceptable then or now.
That was my first point about the bleached thigh and arse jeans kitting the current TX Maxx M&S generation. They look shit here and now today.

Can't wait for them to come back in in 20 years. ;D

Conversely - good style, fabric cuts and classics don't come in and out - just a matter of emphasis.

Good style? Hard to define, BUT lets just say that it is NOT usually spotted walking around a Mall nor leisure shopping for 'Designer Brands' (what afucking irritating phrase is that?). It does always have much to do with cost either. It definately DOES NOT include jeans with painted/bleached arses/thighs. I'd wager that is unlikely to change if it comes around again.


----------



## PaulS

> SHELL SUITS? SEETHE. Â RANT. Â RAVE. Â Â BOIL> FUME. etc. [smiley=bomb.gif]


LOL! Me too...

Usually worn with a back to front baseball cap and max powered Shitroen Shaxo  (or huge 4x4 :)


----------



## garyc

> LOL! Me too...
> 
> Usually worn with a back to front baseball cap and max powered Shitroen Shaxo Â  (or huge 4x4 Â :)


BTW Great Stooges pic. Raw Power LP shows how to do punk and that is one of my fav rock pictures.

Cool.


----------



## PaulS

> BTW Great Stooges pic. Â Raw Power LP shows how to do punk and that is one of my fav rock pictures.
> 
> Cool.


http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/commodore1/raw1.jpg

Oh yes, Mr Osterberg knows how to do it Â 8) I think we've mentioned him before [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Makes Eminem look like a stroppy kid just out of school [smiley=baby.gif]

Now ripped Jeans with white bits on the arse are definatley cool here Â 

Raw Power, Â  Â 8), but other personal fav's are 1969, No Fun, Passenger, fall in love with me (love that one, great for cruising in the car on a [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] day...) and the Paris Kiss my Blood Video Â   Â  ;D  ;D 8) 8)

But when I'm not in the mood I can always rely on a some Deee-Lite [smiley=gorgeous.gif] or HedKandi :

Ahhh, Shell suits eh [smiley=freak.gif] Â :


----------



## garyc

> Oh yes, Mr Osterberg knows how to do it Â 8) I think we've mentioned him before [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Makes Eminem look like a stroppy kid just out of school [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Now ripped Jeans with white bits on the arse are definatley cool here Â
> 
> Raw Power, Â  Â 8), but other personal fav's are 1969, No Fun, Passenger, fall in love with me (love that one, great for cruising in the car on a [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] day...) and the Paris Kiss my Blood Video Â   Â  ;D  ;D 8) 8)
> 
> But when I'm not in the mood I can always rely on a some Deee-Lite [smiley=gorgeous.gif] or HedKandi :
> 
> Ahhh, Shell suits eh [smiley=freak.gif] Â :


I met him once back in 1980 - he was a nice guy and interesting. Â Big respect for James O. Â

The Idiot and Lust for Lfe are also essentials LPs in any collection. Â I Gotta Right and Search and Destroy are fav tracks. imho. Â

Still rocks although I have found his last 2 LPS very patchy.

The 'Open Up and Bleed' Â bootleg I used to have is my fav title.   

PS Eminem _is_ a stroppy kid just out of school although I do have an admiration for his single mindedness. He won't be around for long.


----------



## Steve_Mc

Back to the subject in hand....it could also be said that driving a TT is a bit "3 years ago"

;D

Steve (sailing deliberately close to the wind)


----------



## garyc

> Back to the subject in hand....it could also be said that driving a TT is a bit "3 years ago"
> 
> ;D
> 
> Steve (sailing deliberately close to the wind)


Make that FOUR years ago and wait for the lynch mob ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott

Move to Wales then.... its like "tomorrow's car" here still.......



been out and about driving today and only saw 2 others all day (both silver....)


----------



## garyc

> Move to Wales then.... its like "tomorrow's car" here still.......


What's the 'now' car for Wales then Tim?


----------



## jampott

Kevv'ed up Corsa / Saxo seems quite common.

Also the Ford Sierra, or anything you can get at least 2 sheep in the back of....

of course the posh cun.ts in Newport have taken to driving bimmers. How 1990's....


----------



## head_ed

> Kevv'ed up Corsa / Saxo seems quite common.
> 
> Also the Ford Sierra, or anything you can get at least 2 sheep in the back of....
> 
> of course the posh cun.ts in Newport have taken to driving bimmers. How 1990's....


Please be more specific..330ci sport convertible Bimmer! ;D Perish the thought that some cheeky oink would think that little miss blondie would choose a lower standard of Bimmer!  :

Whilst some people jampoTT are considering a TVR. How very 80's wankerish city bankerish!   :


----------



## jampott

Oh, I forgot - rusty old blue Rovers are also the latest fashion accessory. I'm scouring the free ads for mine as I type 

Hey mart, did you get the blacked out windows and garage full of drugs yet?


----------



## head_ed

> Oh, I forgot - rusty old blue Rovers are also the latest fashion accessory. I'm scouring the free ads for mine as I type
> 
> Hey mart, did you get the blacked out windows and garage full of drugs yet?


Forget blue... Black is the colour for you my friend and I might just have one available.  :

As for the other things, I might have one of the two things you mentioned Â but not in the garage - too many cheeky fecking TT drivers are always in there pinching the sodding booze! Â ;D


----------



## jampott

i'll be round tomorrow for some blacked out windows then


----------



## head_ed

> i'll be round tomorrow for some blacked out windows then


They're on top of the fridge  :


----------



## jampott

Newport - you knows it


----------



## jampott

And my favourite view of Newport....


----------



## jampott

Or Newport's most famous landmark...


----------



## Lisa.

WTF has that got to do with stripey jeans? :-/
Go to bed.


----------



## jampott

yes mum.... 

ok you want a clothing reference? taken in Duffryn I believe...


----------



## Lisa.

Do you have the forms signed by those childrens legal guardians allowing their photographs to be published on the World Wide Web? No? Then kindly delete them. Â

A typical wearer of stripey jeans and FCUK t-shirts I bet.

Tosser


----------



## jampott

They can't write in Newport, so no worries there 

stripey jeans? not quite.. just slightly faded patches. so just FCUK OFF!


----------



## Lisa.

How childish. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## jampott

what do you expect from a young nipper like me? :-[

christ, i'm not getting into a slanging match with you again. it just ain't worth it......

go and tuck yourself in with your tartan slippers and your mug of horlicks, don't forget to take your teeth out first though...


----------



## kce821tt

> SHELL SUITS? SEETHE. Â RANT. Â RAVE. Â Â BOIL> FUME. etc. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> They looked cnutish when they were in fashion - although they were never truely Â 'in fashion' since middle-aged couples wore them at B&Q and they therefore occupied the position currently occupied by fleeces and cargo pants - that is comfy mum'n'dad wear.
> 
> Just 'cos it comes around or is indeed Â there in the first place, does not make it acceptable then or now.
> That was my first point about the bleached thigh and arse jeans kitting the current TX Maxx M&S generation. Â They look shit here and now today.
> 
> Can't wait for them to come back in in 20 years. ;D
> 
> Conversely - good style, fabric cuts and classics don't come in and out - just a matter of emphasis.
> 
> Good style? Â Hard to define, BUT lets just say that it is NOT usually spotted walking around a Mall nor leisure shopping for 'Designer Brands' Â (what Â afucking irritating phrase is that?). Â It does always have much to do with cost either. Â It definately DOES NOT Â include jeans with painted/bleached arses/thighs. Â I'd wager that is unlikely to change if it comes around again.


garyc - you actually picked up on the only thing I didn't actually have - a shell suit.
a few things:
you don't say your age in your profile - why?
you must be a fashion victim!
why do you drive a car with so much retro (30s) styling if you are so up-to-date? - Get an EvoVIII - Actually they are such good fucking value, I might get one myself - under Â£27k.
You can't spell cunt, but you manage fuck OK ;D


----------



## kce821tt

didn't know doodah started with a c, ended with t and had the French word (male gender) for 'one' in the middle - not how I spelt it anyway!


----------



## garyc

> garyc - you actually picked up on the only thing I didn't actually have - a shell suit.
> a few things:
> you don't say your age in your profile - why?
> you must be a fashion victim!
> why do you drive a car with so much retro (30s) styling if you are so up-to-date? - Get an EvoVIII - Actually they are such good fucking value, I might get one myself - under Â£27k.
> You can't spell cunt, but you manage fuck OK ;D


Well you don't really know very much about me although I am reasonably well known here. Age? Well I also don't state my ethnicity, creed or sexuality in my profile - so fucking what????? I stopped driving a TT 3 years ago and had an Evo before that. Done that. 

There was nothing at all wrong with 30s style. Deco is one of the great periods and the Bauhaus era brought style and industrial design together (to which I think you were trying to refer). Unlike the 90s which will not go down as classic period for either fashion or style.

Evo's are vulgar and pretty useless as overall transport - although you might find yourself a nice rally jacket to go with yours, should you swing that way. :-/

What you miss in my rants is they are not anti-fashion per se - just anti _some_ fashions (and probably indeed the contents of your wardrobe OR HOW YOU WEAR IT): the ones that are transient, at odds with any sense of style or in any way flattering to the human form; and that are worn by the masses with very little thought or sense of imagination. I have been very specific about that. No one has made any cogent case for them as a fashion.

I'll say it again, MARKS AND SPENCER SELL JEANS WITH PAINTED BLEACHED MARKS ON THE ARSE AND THIGHS. Thats streety isn't it? Not quite sure what it says about the people wearing them. Sensible and safe I guess 

Something tells me that you would have gone for a shell suit. Maybe you can start a retro movement. I am sure someone around here can dredge one up for you  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa.

> what do you expect from a young nipper like me? Â :-[
> 
> christ, i'm not getting into a slanging match with you again. it just ain't worth it......
> 
> go and tuck yourself in with your tartan slippers and your mug of horlicks, don't forget to take your teeth out first though...


oh fuck what happened last night?
Too many gin and OJ's, a bit of dutch courage and I start being rude to strangers on an internet forum.
Worried all night that I had upset an old sparring partner from the formidable posse.

Then I read this!
Was going to say sorry, but now...........nah Â ;D

See you in Swindon, Tosspot.

You will be able to recognise me by my tartan slippers, stripey jeans, FCUK " I'm a complete CNUT" t-shirt" and shell suit jacket. And don't worry I'll leave me teeth out so I can greet you with a nice bit of old lady tonsil hockey  :-X :-*


----------



## head_ed

> See you in Swindon, Tosspot.
> 
> You will be able to recognise me by my tartan slippers, stripey jeans, FCUK " I'm a complete CNUT" t-shirt" and shell suit jacket. And don't worry I'll leave me teeth out so I can greet you with a nice bit of old lady tonsil hockey  :-X :-*


Lisa, don't get him excited! And please keep him away from the velvet hotpants he knows they don't suit him! :


----------



## jampott

> Lisa, don't get him excited!


Well she can try......  I'll look out for her on the 12th. I'll have to, else I think I'm going to find myself under attack!!



> And please keep him away from the velvet hotpants he knows they don't suit him!


They SO do suit me. Ok, bollocks to it, I'm gonna turn up in one of my new Sarrongs..... How cutting edge am I?


----------



## garyc

> They SO do suit me. Ok, bollocks to it, I'm gonna turn up in one of my new Sarrongs..... How cutting edge am I?


Why not wear the crotchless Batman outfit? Look good in the TTR and you might even find an FV to sandpaper yer arse'n'thighs for ya


----------



## jampott

> Why not wear the crotchless Batman outfit?


Its at the dry cleaners..... got a bit overexcited last time I wore it 

What's an FV?


----------



## garyc

> Its at the dry cleaners..... got a bit overexcited last time I wore it
> 
> What's an FV?


FV= Fashion victim. Apparently counselling is available for the poor mites.


----------



## jampott

ok  thought it stood for Female Volunteer, only it appears I already have one...... 



> I can greet you with a nice bit of old lady tonsil hockey


Eeeeuuuuuu


----------

